# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Giorni di lavoro x dipendenti a tempo parziale

## aleroma

Salve a tutti, avrei un quesito:
secondo voi per un dipendete a tempo parziale *orizzontale* che lavora tutto l'anno, vanno inseriti 312 gg lavorativi nel campo A02 o vanno riproporzionati alla percentuale del part time?? (in questo caso essendo al 50% dovrei mettere 156 gg)??
Grazie

----------


## aleroma

In teoria andrebbero messi 312 gg di lavoro, però ho fatto caso che mettendo 312 nel campo A02 e mettendo 312 nel campo A01 (tempo pieno) il risultato del VALORE AGGIUNTO PER ADDETTO non cambia!! 
A questo punto credo che nel campo A02 vadano messi le giornate riproporzionate alla percentuale del part-time!! che ne pensate??

----------


## claudia_b

> Salve a tutti, avrei un quesito:
> secondo voi per un dipendete a tempo parziale *orizzontale* che lavora tutto l'anno, vanno inseriti 312 gg lavorativi nel campo A02 o vanno riproporzionati alla percentuale del part time?? (in questo caso essendo al 50% dovrei mettere 156 gg)??
> Grazie

  Ho lavorato tre anni a tempo parziale orizzontale e i miei CUD, elaborati dal Tesoro, riportavano 365 gg.

----------


## aleroma

nel calcolo degli studi di settore vanno riproporzionati alla percentuale!! 
vorrei una conferma ma mi sembra che vanno considerate le settimane utili (in caso di part time 50% sono 2.17 in un mese) moltiplicate per i mesi di lavoro e poi moltiplicate per 6 = giorni utili da inserire nello studio di settore!!

----------


## solero09

Per i dipendenti part-time i giorni studi di settore sono dati da Settimane Utili Emens x 6.
Ciao.     

> nel calcolo degli studi di settore vanno riproporzionati alla percentuale!! 
> vorrei una conferma ma mi sembra che vanno considerate le settimane utili (in caso di part time 50% sono 2.17 in un mese) moltiplicate per i mesi di lavoro e poi moltiplicate per 6 = giorni utili da inserire nello studio di settore!!

----------


## aleroma

si ma in caso di part time 50% sono 2.17 settimane in un mese, moltiplicate per i mesi di lavoro e poi moltiplicate per 6 = giorni utili da inserire nello studio di settore!! 
altrimenti un part time orizzontale avrebbe gli stessi giorni di un dipendente fulltime!!

----------


## solero09

Il part-time orizzontale non ha gli stessi giorni del full time.
Devi prendere l'estratto contributivo annuale del dipendente part-time (dal sito INPS), esempio Anno 2011 - Settimane Utili Emens 26.
Poi 26*6=156 Giorni da indicare negli Studi di Settore.
Ciao.     

> si ma in caso di part time 50% sono 2.17 settimane in un mese, moltiplicate per i mesi di lavoro e poi moltiplicate per 6 = giorni utili da inserire nello studio di settore!! 
> altrimenti un part time orizzontale avrebbe gli stessi giorni di un dipendente fulltime!!

----------


## aleroma

> Il part-time orizzontale non ha gli stessi giorni del full time.
> Devi prendere l'estratto contributivo annuale del dipendente part-time (dal sito INPS), esempio Anno 2011 - Settimane Utili Emens 26.
> Poi 26*6=156 Giorni da indicare negli Studi di Settore.
> Ciao.

  ESATTO!!
io ho detto la stessa cosa!! 2 settimane al mese utili x 12 mesi = 26 settimane utili x 6 = 156 giorni utili!!
praticamente il part time vert e orizz deve venire la metà di uno full time!!  _PS. a me le settimane utili me le tira fuori direttamente il programma, ma per controllare sarebbe meglio dall'inps come dici tu, da dove lo scarichi l'estratto contributivo del dipendente??_ 
grazie

----------

